
Plague-bearing fleas spark closures at popular Lake Tahoe sites - MilnerRoute
https://www.sfgate.com/renotahoe/article/Plague-bearing-fleas-spark-closures-at-popular-15541389.php
======
est31
With our species encroaching further and further on the natural habitats of
wild animals, it's likely that another disease causing agent with pandemic
potential like sars-cov-2 will emerge sooner than we think. Will it be another
coronavirus? Will it be a bacterium? We don't know, nor do we know how it will
look like, how easy it'll spread and how many of us it'll kill next time.

There are already as we speak, countless spillover events from animals to
humans. Most of these diseases don't spread between humans and only affect
that single patient, which is good. But eventually one of them will be able
to.

Something like Ebola with the transmission characteristics of sars-cov-2 would
be absolutely devastating for our civilization. It won't be the last one to
have been destroyed by disease.

~~~
closeparen
At some point we’ll get to meet the viruses that were frozen in the polar ice
caps for millennia...

~~~
accountinhn
See this is the part that scares me the most when it comes to climate change.
For the rest of the issues like water level rising, weather changes and
related food scarcity there are models, research and hypothesis. These frozen
viruses over a millenia is a big unknown

~~~
adrianN
I'm more afraid what changes in agricultural zones will do to political
stability. If all agriculture happens in Canada in Siberia, and the rest of
the world becomes unable to feed itself, I think that could cause wars.

~~~
kadoban
Changes in agriculture and water availability will absolutely cause wars. Some
of the current conflicts already have some muddy influences from climate
change.

They'll get more common and the cause-and-effect will become progressively
more obvious, though there's rarely any conflict that can be traced to just
one cause. The most likely way it'll look for the near future is climate
change will put more stress on existing societies, making it more likely for
violence to break out.

This is similar to what we are seeing, and will see more obviously in the
future with extreme weather events (hurricanes, tornadoes, blizzards,
flooding, etc.). It will be difficult to trace any one in particular to
climate change, but they'll become more common on the whole.

------
syspec
2020 just keeps on giving doesn't it.

~~~
umvi
I mean, bubonic plague isn't extinct. California apparently had case(s) back
in 2015.

And it spreads by fleas so... unlikely this will spread very far.

~~~
graeme
Indeed plague has been endemic to the us since the california plague of the
early 1900s

But it’s curable now

[https://www.cdc.gov/plague/maps/index.html](https://www.cdc.gov/plague/maps/index.html)

------
m0zg
All right, let's do the asteroid now and Yellowstone supervolcano. That way we
can be done with all the bullshit in one year and continue with our lives.
Yellowstone might solve global warming as well, at the cost of rapid global
cooling.

------
Havoc
>Plague-bearing fleas

2020 just keeps on giving

------
ck2
since the article doesn't even bother

[https://google.com/search?q=symptoms+of+bubonic+plague](https://google.com/search?q=symptoms+of+bubonic+plague)

